# Opening morning



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

Anybody do any good this morning? I went for a couple hours, had to be out of the woods by 7:30 ([email protected]#n school). I didn't see anything and only heard 1 gobble, not just 1 bird, but 1 gobble and he was on the far side of the neighbor's farm. I went out Saturday to listen and only heard 3 birds, and saw one. The one I saw was with a hen. Everytime he'd start to strut, she'd start to walk away and he'd go catch up. I guess you could say he was whipped. Looked and gobbled like a mature bird, but he was too far to see the beard. I just can't figure out where all the birds have gone. 5 years ago our farm was crawling with them. In fact, the first time I ever hunted on my own, I called in 5 gobblers to one set-up. I'd think with last years good hatch and a relatively mild winter, I'd at least be hearing jakes, but nothing. I'm not gonna give up yet, but I don't want to take one if there aren't many around.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Was in the woods @ 6:15, heard the first gobble @6:20 and killed my bird @7:15. 9" beard, 20 lbs, 1" spurs.

Was an awesome morning in the woods. The one I killed was with another long beard and a jake, all 3 came in and it was just a matter of waiting for one of the long birds to get far enough away from the others for a clean shot.


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

Sounds like a good morning, congratulations!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I had a long morning in Coshocton County. A buddy and I went out on a farm and heard 2 gobblers way off in the distant, to far to call. That was it for te entire morning. We did talk to 2 other hunters that didn't hear anything.

My buddy and the two hunters did tell me they heard them oon Saturday and Sunday of this past weekend. Guess they just decided to shut up.
ski


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

ski,

that's the same thing i had. I heard some on Saturday, but then nothing yesterday. the ones I saw over the weekend were henned up, so maybe the early warm weather got things going sooner than usual?


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

i went out by cambridge ohio, at ohio power only heard one monday, and tuesday we had one going but it was on the other side of this highwall and coulndt get to it but ever time we called it gobbled right back.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

birds were quiet off the roost on monday! saturday I called in a 10 1/2 in beard 16 1/2# 1 1/16in spurs for a buddy in the youth hunt.... there were 9 gobblers all together.... 4 longbeards and 5 jakes.... two jakes were on their own two longbeards were on there own and the other five were together.... they were all roosted on the same hill withing 100 yards of each other! monday morning took my dad out and he got a 20# 10 in bearded bird at 7! then I called in 3 jakes and a longbeard in the spot that I hunted saturday but in a different area.... came in silent behind me as I was standing! I turned when I heard somehting walking and one bird putted and flew in a tree it was a jake and I saw the other three birds and tried to keep my eye on the big one and they went behind briars and when they came out the other side I whacked the first one that came out and it was a jake! but it was a 16 # jake...had an awesome weekend!!!! my cousin shot a 20# double banded bird out at salt fork! I thought that was pretty cool!
here is Cody's bird.... sorry about the bad pic!









here is my dad's FIRST turkey! man I was more excited calling in that bird for him and seeing him get all wound up then when I killed mine!!! I loved it!








and when i get the pictures off of my buddies camera I will post those of my bird!


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

jiggin fool,

where were you hunting?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice birds. i cant seem to see/find any either. i use to see them all the time in my back yard now nothing


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I was hunting on public land ( I can't give all my secrets away!)..... where everyone else and their brother was hunting! when I got my bird I was just screwing with some guy that thought I was a turkey! I bet I scared the piss out of him when my benelli nova armed with a 3 1/2 in. mag went off 70 yards away from him! tip for everyone.... keep that gun tight on your shoulder with those shells!!!!!!I heard someone else calling when we shot my dads bird as well and they were probably 100 yards away! there were people all over down there! I mean I got parked at my spot at 530 and there were guys that I passed on the road that had already gotten into the woods! think I am going to switch it up for friday and hit some AEP land! hopefully less pressure! seemed that way last year!


----------

